# Scottish BE Events??



## DarkHorseB (2 January 2013)

Just went onto BE fixtures to see if anything changed and both Brechin Castle and Oatridge are showing as cancelled in the Fixture list now. Can anyone confirm this is correct?

Also any news on replacement venue(s) for Central Scotland and Balcarres they are still showing as TBC at the moment.


----------



## daveismycat (2 January 2013)

I noticed that too, not that I will be out eventing this year, but I am nosey.  

I'm sure the Central Scotland Horse Trials page said they had exciting news coming soon, but that was quite a few weeks ago now.  

Pretty gutted that it is looking so grim as I was looking forward to having a bash in 2014.  Don't think BE Scotland will still exist then...!


----------



## Jnhuk (2 January 2013)

There have been rumours that Brechin and oatridge were not going to happen so looks like they are now true.

CSHT have two sets of dates in the BE calendar. They posted this early Dec on their facebook page:

"Hey everyone, proposals are in to a venue and, by the sounds of it they are keen but, we have to have another meeting with them. We will keep you all informed once we have a definate signature on the dotted line but.................ITS VERY EXCITING FOR CENTRAL SCOTLAND!!!! In the meantime please like the link below and see the offer that Eilidh Robertson is doing on her web site.......Central Scotland would like to say a massive THANK YOU to every donation made.....WE NEED IT!!!!"

One of my RCs are hoping to hold an arena event at a decent indoor venue on the same date as Brechin as we had hired the venue for an evening demo. We were worried all the eventers would disappear to Brechin so were going to aim it at lower levels but maybe we need to reconsider


----------



## smurf (2 January 2013)

Brechin could run if they had an organiser. The estate are happy for it to run and the course is all there but no one to run it

Oatridge have struggled due to the conflicts of interest with the farm that the XC runs on so they are definitely out


----------



## posie_honey (2 January 2013)

i was hoping to do brechin this year
would CSHT not run brechin? (saying that i know nothing of the politics so i could be suggesting something daft?!)


----------



## ArcticFox (2 January 2013)

saw JO from CSHT the other week, he said they had found a venue but not sure if the owners wanted one run so it was still early days.

Maybe CSHT could run Brechin!  that would be excellent 

Looking at Oatridges fields where the xc start is still looks mashed by the tractors from last year so I guessed that would be off.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (2 January 2013)

Quite Sad really  Im hoping Drumclog runs this tear as Im hoping to get pony out there since it is so close. If not then HOPEFULLY there will be a BE Scotland in 2014


----------



## smurf (2 January 2013)

ArcticFox said:



			Maybe CSHT could run Brechin!  that would be excellent 

.
		
Click to expand...

Brechin is too far for the CSHT committee as most Fife/Perth based. It needs a more local Dundee/Angus group. Does anyone know any of the pony or riding clubs up that way?


----------



## posie_honey (2 January 2013)

strathmore district..... they are a big club


----------



## bogpony (2 January 2013)

Such a pity... but running an event is such a huge undertaking and 2012 was just so miserable.

I'm going to cling to the hope that Strathallan could be resurrected one day and in the mean time i'm going to hang on to my membership money. 

Can anyone remember exactly what it is that BE does for Scotland to make it worth forking out membership money each year?


----------



## Jnhuk (2 January 2013)

I was a member of Strathmore and District about 20 years ago for a year when I worked in Dundee. SDRC then used to be a big club and some of the RC committee used to help run BD at Glamis castle.  Maybe worth contacting someone like Marjorie Norrie for contacts in the area? If she is still active in the area at RC/BHS levels?


----------



## Old Course Builder (2 January 2013)

Sadly the costs involved in running an event are now so high it will take a brave organiser to take on running an event. The financial risks are really quite high and are borne by the organiser and their committee personally. Any loss comes out of their pockets!! 

The competitors entry fees will not cover the running costs of running the  event, never mind the cost of course improvements or repairs, and getting sponsorship is very hard work.


----------



## bogpony (2 January 2013)

The remaining dates all run on consecutive weekends too....which is not going to help people to support the few remaining competitions. 
One horse riders can't possibly support all, even if they wanted to:

First event - Kirriemuir; Weekend after - Burgie; Weekend after that - Auchinleck 
Best part of a month off - Floors; Weekend after - Scotsburn 
Another month off - Burgie; weekend after - Eglinton

You get the picture....but pillar to post springs to mind...and it all means that organisers will be fishing in an even smaller pond


----------



## gracemoran (2 January 2013)

It's poor show on BE that Brechin are prepared to have an event and have an existing course ready to go and they haven't got a committee to run it.   I know David Reid stepped into the breach last year to enable it to run but he has more than done his bit as a volunteer and new blood needs to step in if events are going to happen and not rely on the "old timers" all the time.  Presumably our regional co-ordinator should be responsible for finding a committee to run this event as I assume that is her job remit.


----------



## loobylu (2 January 2013)

bogpony said:



			The remaining dates all run on consecutive weekends too....which is not going to help people to support the few remaining competitions. 
One horse riders can't possibly support all, even if they wanted to:

First event - Kirriemuir; Weekend after - Burgie; Weekend after that - Auchinleck 
Best part of a month off - Floors; Weekend after - Scotsburn 
Another month off - Burgie; weekend after - Eglinton

You get the picture....but pillar to post springs to mind...and it all means that organisers will be fishing in an even smaller pond 

Click to expand...

Doing 2 in a row at lower levels wouldn't concern me at all from horse's point of view but might be tricky having money available for entries in close succession. Would be unlikely to do both Burgie AND Auchinleck in the same month due to cost of fuel so would reduce it to 2 events back to back. Obviously I don't know what level you compete at (would be different at Nov and above I presume?) but I like the idea of back to back then a break for the young ones.

ETA: Is Hopetoun not running?


----------



## Nic (2 January 2013)

Things are not looking good for BE in Scotland. I'll be holding on to my membership money for a bit longer until I see what they come up with.


----------



## bogpony (2 January 2013)

I didn't mean running a horse two weekends on the trot is an issue in terms of horse fitness loobylu...just in terms of finances and mileage - diesel alone is crippling, let alone entries which will be bumped up courtesy of the abandonment premium etc etc


----------



## smurf (2 January 2013)

It's a little bit chicken and egg .....Scotland as a percentage of members is small so financially not a huge focus for BE. If we have few events then we hold off becoming members so the Northern membership gets smaller and then less of a focus for BE etc

Look at Wales ...if Scotland is not resolved soon then in terms of BE it will look like Wales !


----------



## JumpingDizzy (3 January 2013)

Used to live in Scotland now event from Mid Wales  great location as you can easily access all the West midland events. A full season can be had within a 1.5 hours drive.


----------



## tricksibell85 (3 January 2013)

As a person who lives in Central Scotland a full season of eventing is possible..weather permitting!!

For example just over the border you have Burgham, Richmond, Eden Valley...etc etc!

I do think people need to change their way of thinking about it all and be a bit more realistic, there are people down south that travel the same distances if not further to get a full season in!  

Plus the events we do have need to be supported - look at Burgie last year, people were on this forum asking if it was going to run due to lack of entries?!

Sorry guys you can't have it both ways - you can hold onto your cash and not become members, but then you shouldn't really have a moan when we lose events......


----------



## Missypp (3 January 2013)

I was just thinking the same trickiebell. 

I appreciate that diesel is more expensive now but that's not BEs fault it's a worldwide problem.  

I fully understand how difficult it is for event organisers and I will for one will be renewing my membership and supporting the Scottish events as a owner/rider.

Like everyone it's a expensive sport but I feel lucky that I've met some good friends through the sport and I sacrifice fancy holidays/nights out to take part in the sport I love.

It would be a shame not too see the regular faces at the events.


----------



## Nic (3 January 2013)

tricksibell85 said:



			As a person who lives in Central Scotland a full season of eventing is possible..weather permitting!!

For example just over the border you have Burgham, Richmond, Eden Valley...etc etc!

I do think people need to change their way of thinking about it all and be a bit more realistic, there are people down south that travel the same distances if not further to get a full season in!  

Plus the events we do have need to be supported - look at Burgie last year, people were on this forum asking if it was going to run due to lack of entries?!

Sorry guys you can't have it both ways - you can hold onto your cash and not become members, but then you shouldn't really have a moan when we lose events......
		
Click to expand...

We've lost events that were always well supported, Strathallan, Houston, Turnberry & Culzean for example. 

Realistically when you are paying what we are for entries, membership & start fees, diesel money takes the hit.

Some of us have discussed travelling together to get to further events but the bottom line is things have taken a nosedive in Scotland & it's not due to lack of entries.


----------



## tricksibell85 (3 January 2013)

Nic - totally agree re. the fact we have lost some really good events.  But I do think that majority of these have gone for good.  Hence my comment about changing the way we think about eventing in Scotland.

We have some really good events that are still going to run this yr, and Burgie was definately under-subscribed last yr.  They are running 3 events this year, so we will see the level of entries.

Re. comments about diesel etc, unless you are quite a lucky person in the UK you are going to have to travel to some of the events you enter.

I don't think the issue of losing events and rising costs specifically impacts Scotland.  If people are willing to travel a bit further then you can have a pretty full eventing season.


----------



## Nic (3 January 2013)

I guess the bottom line is that with rising eventing & diesel costs some of us cannot afford to travel further to events, incurring even higher fuel costs. 

So it's unlikely I'll be at Burgie unless I truck share (although I have the added complication of the tier upper, when it comes to overnight parties!).


----------



## tricksibell85 (3 January 2013)

Totally - I know personally I will struggle this year due to rising entries, events further away etc!

Suppose that's what my credit card is for! <Sigh>


----------



## Quadro (3 January 2013)

The thing with Burgie is its just so far! I can have free stabling at my fathers but even then the diesel is too much. I could share and we have room to stable them as well im still looking at £150+ for an event which is just too much imo.
Q


----------



## tricksibell85 (3 January 2013)

That's the point though isn't it? People moan about not having enough events - but events like burgie, and scotsburn are 2 far 2! Are we only meant 2 have BE events in central scotland?

Burgie are running extra events this year 2 replace some we have lost.

I understand its rubbish, its a real struggle 2 event my boy with costs etc. I just think its really wrong that we moan about the lack of scottish events, when we have events like Burgie and Scotsburn which r under subscribed.


----------



## spookypony (3 January 2013)

Going to ask a really dumb question here, and slightly off-topic, but what can be done to keep costs down? I appreciate Rides are much much cheaper to run than Events, which is probably one reason why our fees are so much lower, but wondering if other savings could be made...how much does stabling cost you guys per night? At overnight parties, we often corall rather than stable, and that is usually free, or at most a fiver for the space. Why isn't that done in other disciplines?


----------



## loobylu (4 January 2013)

spookypony said:



			Going to ask a really dumb question here, and slightly off-topic, but what can be done to keep costs down? I appreciate Rides are much much cheaper to run than Events, which is probably one reason why our fees are so much lower, but wondering if other savings could be made...how much does stabling cost you guys per night? At overnight parties, we often corall rather than stable, and that is usually free, or at most a fiver for the space. Why isn't that done in other disciplines?
		
Click to expand...

It just isn't... you may get some horrified replies! It's done in polo aswell but I do think it depends on the horses a) being used to being out/ okay with company/ respectful of electric fencing (outlay involved here for decent height of posts, v good power supply and tape) which could certainly be dangerous and b) the weather- I don't want to turn out my sparkling, plaited horse on wet ground. Facilities for washing a grey early am etc. c) fiding a willing landowner.


----------



## bogpony (4 January 2013)

tricksibell85 said:



			That's the point though isn't it? People moan about not having enough events - but events like burgie, and scotsburn are 2 far 2! Are we only meant 2 have BE events in central scotland?

Burgie are running extra events this year 2 replace some we have lost.

I understand its rubbish, its a real struggle 2 event my boy with costs etc. I just think its really wrong that we moan about the lack of scottish events, when we have events like Burgie and Scotsburn which r under subscribed.
		
Click to expand...

I think people are just feeling really disheartened by losing the events that they loved the most.
I've always supported Scotsburn (its actually alot faster/easier to get to than you think straight up the a9), Burgie (when I can) and Aswanley - but I live north of the m8 - so the events that have been lost - Gleneagles, Strathallan, Scone, Balcarres, Brechin and Oatridge are those that I absolutely went to every year - they were the ones classes as being 'on my doorstep'.

When I lived in Glasgow, which i think is where you class as central scotland, it was far easier to pop across the border. My doorstep back then included Cumwhinton, Hutton, Eden and even Hexham. An hour further north makes a very considerable difference sadly.

The main upset is that we've lots soooo many events in such a very short space of time. 

I'd like to feel that BE were really DOING something in Scotland for our membership money - instead, its the volunteers that are busting their guts. 

The latest BE sounding board email indicated they wanted to spend our membership money upgrading the BE website AGAIN!! Cause another new website is what we really want


----------



## Nic (4 January 2013)

Thank you bogpony, that's what I was trying to say but in a much more articulate format!


----------



## gracemoran (4 January 2013)

I'd like to feel that BE were really DOING something in Scotland for our membership money - instead, its the volunteers that are busting their guts. 

Too true BogPony.  This is the overriding feeling I have.  

Also Tricksibelle I think you speak aload of sense on this matter.  Support the events we do have or we really will have nothing left.

Knowing what it is like looking for a new venue for Central Scotland there are so many factors to take into consideration for a venue.  The vast amount of acerage that is required in the first place, most acerage needs to have another use for the other 364 days of the year it is not a horse trial venue! flat area big enough for dressage, ample parking, easy access for lorries, farming policy, other events which generate alot more income than horse trials and therefore take priority like pop concerts and game fairs which take a mammoth amount of setting up and takign down hence the land is not necessarily available when we need it!, hence we really should support those landowners who do allow us access to gallop across their land and the volunteer organisers that make it all happen for us.  

Please I urge everybody to save up and make at least one trip to Burgie this year.  The committee and doing a sterling job up there trying to give us some extra runs and really deserve our support.


----------



## EventingMum (4 January 2013)

Just to echo what has been said - Burgie try so hard and are very welcoming. I know it's a long way for many people but the going is usually very good and the xc well built at all levels. It's sad to see how quiet it is now compared with it's heyday when there were good entries for it's CCI classes and loads of trade stands etc not to mention a great evening social scene.  The committee are trying so hard to keep it going and deserve support.  I appreciate money is tight but sharing a lorry and making it a mini holiday is worth considering.

We ventured up twice last year with a young horse and he really benefitted from it. Our alternative was to head to events in the North of England which we seriously considered but having looked at the weather patterns and going at other events we decided to head North and it really paid off. Similarly we elected to go to Aswanley and had lovely weather and going.


----------



## measles (4 January 2013)

Some of us have already floated the idea of sharing transport and the offer of Voyager still stands so 5 of us could share diesel.


----------



## Joss (4 January 2013)

Its all a bit depressing really - try finding Intermediate runs in Scotland. There are the grand total of 3 that I can find: Auchinleck, Floors & Eglinton.

We have made the journey to Burgie once to the last 3DE they held but it is just too far to consider going for a One day.... 7 hours ish

Such a shame about Brechin, although it is still a long way north for us we have been many times and have been rewarded by great going every single time - even last year.  It was just about the only event we went to last year without the 'will it be on' debate before hand.  If only we were nearer I'd run it!


----------



## Zorro123 (4 January 2013)

Well said Gracemoran. 

BE Scotland is on its knees. It needs action from its paid employees. The perception of the BE leadership south and north of the border by the BE Scottish membership is not good at best. I personally like our Regional Coordinator, but she is not a natural communicator. We need somebody who can communicate with potential new venue owners, engage the existing organising committees, promote the sport and who is widely supported north of the border. 

We have lost several venues over the last few years, some of which are gone largely over personal fall outs. With the present hierarchy the sport is on a one way ticket, downhill. Mike Etherington Smith needs to have a proper look at Scottish eventing. Does he really think this seasons fixture list is acceptable? Action Mr. ES, or is this to be the progression of our sport in Scotland.


----------



## Jnhuk (5 January 2013)

It is not just the cost of diesel etc.... it is the travelling time.  I am self employed with my own business so I really cannot take time off during the week and if I do, I still have to arrange my patients to be looked after etc...  I just cannot taken time off from work to travel the day before a Saturday event for those further away. Maybe those who are fortunate to have the flexibility with your work can do so. Sometime barriers are not just financial but time and work pressures too.

I hope to support as many events as I can but however, usually I am restricted to events that I can travel to on the day unless the event is on a Sunday when I have the option to stay night before, compete and travel home on the same day.

At lot of my friends went up to Wee Burgie last year and had a fab time but I couldn't go as couldn't get away from work on the Friday.

I would love to go to the three Burgie events but in reality, I think I will only manage Wee Burgie and have already scored off the Friday before it to allow travel time. 

I am up to travel share where possible for the HHOers that know me in real life.


----------



## silu (5 January 2013)

I wonder if enough Scottish folk got together, we could DEMAND some real action from BE. The situation is dire, to add to the list of causalities is Thirlstane a huge loss which I don't think anybody has mentioned before on this thread but apologies if I'm wrong.How on earth can BE justify asking for the same membership fee for someone wishing to compete horse/horses above novice up here in Scotland? While both our Scottish rep and JO have no doubt tried their best and indeed CSHT was greatly improved perhaps someone who is native to Scotland might fair better in trying to drum up new venues. With Auchinleck having had to cancel something like 6 times in the last 10 years (that's a guess) the number of available runs is pitiful and as the previous poster rightly said, many people aren't "professional" and cannot afford either the time or money to travel vast distances regularly.


----------



## dominobrown (5 January 2013)

measles said:



			Some of us have already floated the idea of sharing transport and the offer of Voyager still stands so 5 of us could share diesel.
		
Click to expand...

If you are going to events further north of you, I would like to share transport if possible, if one of mine could stay overnight at yours, and I would pay for a stable, diesel etc???


----------



## measles (5 January 2013)

dominobrown said:



			If you are going to events further north of you, I would like to share transport if possible, if one of mine could stay overnight at yours, and I would pay for a stable, diesel etc???
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no problem at all.   Definite potential if we all try and think creatively and work together to help each other.


----------



## smurf (6 January 2013)

silu said:



			I wonder if enough Scottish folk got together, we could DEMAND some real action from BE. .
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely, Scotland is only a very small percentage of the whole BE membership, to  "DEMAND" things you need clout and mass which we don't have in Scotland.


----------



## Old Course Builder (6 January 2013)

To give credit where it is due CSHT and their hard-working committee under JO took on Houston's date to become Scone 2. Ran CIC 2* at short notice and then added a 1*. As well as hosting some of the championships.

Spent a fortune building a large water complex and added hard tracks over the wet ground in the woods. Built a number of new permanent fences. Added an 80T track. Built between 10 and 20 new portable fences each year for the past 4 or 5 years. There was some generous sponsorship for the major projects but the portables were all built by two course builder volunteers.

Even with all these improvements entry numbers have been dropping over the years and this must have had an impact on their income.

Despite this dedication and effort the loss of the venue will have  posed enormous challenges in finding and more importantly financing the setting up of a new venue. One can only hope that their efforts meet with success.


----------



## Jnhuk (6 January 2013)

I think CSHT committee have worked very hard for many years and certainly I have appreciated their efforts and also helped where I could whether it be FJ  at the event or painting the new portables etc... They are fab who have made such a important contribution to the Scottish calendar. It is devastating that their efforts over the years have come to the current situation. I just hope that they are getting some support and help from BE as they are trying to sort out a new venue

I just hope that a new venue for future years can be found as suspect it will be too late now for 2013 with all the prep work.


----------



## dominobrown (6 January 2013)

Its a vicious circle though, the less events there are, less people will bother joining BE in the area, so less people go to events.


----------



## silu (6 January 2013)

I am in total agreement about how much CSHT had improved over recent years having been competing there for more years than I care to remember. This makes the loss that much harder to bare. I also am in complete agreement with Smurf with regard to Scottish members having such little clout when it comes to BE. I wonder if anybody has approached some of our professional riders to see if they could at least try to put pressure on BE. With so few competitions available and dire at the higher levels eventually the professionals will see their number of pupils and demand for eventing type horses they produce, drop. What is the point in spending a fortune on lessons/talented horses if you might only be able to compete a handful of times at say pre novice level?
I certainly know of a few talented young riders in Scotland who have now decided to give up on BE and gone down the BS route and I can't blame them.


----------



## Marmadukethethird (6 January 2013)

Can I just ask what it matters whether JO is Scottish or not? That man and his family have put blood, sweat, tears and thousands of pounds in his time and own finances into Scottish eventing - £1500 sponsorship for novice champs to name just one and this is how he is repaid? It is very easy to sit on these forums and pass judgement. It is people like JO we need to be looking after otherwise you will loose him for good.


----------



## Old Course Builder (6 January 2013)

Marmadukethethird said:



			Can I just ask what it matters whether JO is Scottish or not? That man and his family have put blood, sweat, tears and thousands of pounds in his time and own finances into Scottish eventing - £1500 sponsorship for novice champs to name just one and this is how he is repaid? It is very easy to sit on these forums and pass judgement. It is people like JO we need to be looking after otherwise you will loose him for good.
		
Click to expand...

As one who worked with him from the start at CSHT I can vouch for the time and expense incurred by JO personally as I can for the rest of the committee's personal expenditure of both time and cash.

If you want to cause a worried frown on a committee member's brow ask them to calculate how much the event cost them. I was asked and stupidly did the calculations, wish I had not!! Put it down to an expensive hobby which hopefully gave a lot of riders pleasure.


----------



## Missypp (6 January 2013)

I wholly agree with the previous posters if we want to help our sport why don't we as a group of riders/owners come forward and all work together to source new ground for events. It shouldn't be up to the select few to save our sport. And for the record I don't feel your nationality/or where your born is relevant to this discussion.


----------



## smurf (6 January 2013)

I think this has gone slightly off topic. 99% of eventers recognise how hard the committee at CSHT have worked at Scone and Balcarress. Referring to where someone is born is ridiculous. 

We need to not tell BE what is wrong but what can be done to change a situation. We need to go to BE with positive suggestions. At around 6% of National membership we are not in a position to demand and stamp feet.

It seems that securing funding is the main obstacle for volunteer organising committees. I wonder if BE would 'underwrite' some events. What I mean is that if the committee can run the event and make it break even on normal years would they underwrite the event against unforeseen situations eg another outbreak of foot and mouth, exceptionally wet weather, a spring coming up in the middle of the XC course (aka at Eden Valley) . It's the unknows that cripple an event and why most people don't want to take on the financial responsibility for them


----------



## Nic (7 January 2013)

http://www.scottishhorse.co.uk/news-eventing/news/caroline-powell-on-the-move.19185169

"Looking forward to a lot less driving & more training".


----------



## measles (7 January 2013)

There are also personal reasons for Caroline's move I believe and so it can't be attributed entirely to the BE landscape in Scotland.


----------



## Nic (7 January 2013)

Ah fair enough. I wondered if it was to be closer to the rest of the NZ team.


----------



## bogpony (7 January 2013)

smurf said:



			It seems that securing funding is the main obstacle for volunteer organising committees. I wonder if BE would 'underwrite' some events. What I mean is that if the committee can run the event and make it break even on normal years would they underwrite the event against unforeseen situations eg another outbreak of foot and mouth, exceptionally wet weather, a spring coming up in the middle of the XC course (aka at Eden Valley) . It's the unknows that cripple an event and why most people don't want to take on the financial responsibility for them
		
Click to expand...

I agree smurf...surely it is in BE's interests to have as many events running in Scotland as possible...even if there are only 700 Scottish members compared to more than 10,000 in England & Wales.

BE takes an affiliation fee - of £2000-3000 - off each event, does it not? They also take £££ from us as members. They need to be better at showing what they give back - if anything?!

We need to support the volunteer organisers and committee members in Scotland that have been the lifeblood of the sport.


----------



## BE Spokesperson (7 January 2013)

Dear All,

On behalf of British Eventing I can assure you that we are doing all we can to provide our Scottish members with a full and well balanced calendar for 2013.  I fully appreciate it is incredibly frustrating to still have TBC's on our website and we are working very hard to change these to confirmed fixtures.  Believe me, it is equally frustrating for us as well.

We are very fortunate to have a number of organisers that are bending over backwards to help at this trying time.  We are getting there, and very much hope to be able to announce all of the changes for the 2013 season at the beginning of next week.  

Please could we ask for your continued patience to allow BE to provide you all with a balanced spread of fixtures and great venues for you to compete at in 2013.


----------



## bogpony (8 January 2013)

Aren't there only two TBCs on the calendar - for the previous CSHT fixtures?
I'm not certain the TBCs are actually the cause of any frustration? 
Cancellations maybe, but not TBCs surely.
We know the CSHT committee are working very hard to secure a venue.

I think possibly the frustration is that no one up in Scotland knows what BE is doing.
We all know exactly what the volunteer organisers that are bending over backward to help you are doing - they are brilliant at telling us - but I think BE needs to be more open and vocal about what it is proactively doing north of the Border...


----------



## smurf (8 January 2013)

bogpony said:



			Aren't there only two TBCs on the calendar - for the previous CSHT fixtures?
I'm not certain the TBCs are actually the cause of any frustration? 
Cancellations maybe, but not TBCs surely.
We know the CSHT committee are working very hard to secure a venue.

I think possibly the frustration is that no one up in Scotland knows what BE is doing.
We all know exactly what the volunteer organisers that are bending over backward to help you are doing - they are brilliant at telling us - but I think BE needs to be more open and vocal about what it is proactively doing north of the Border...
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this

BE - If you expect us to part with our cash to rejoin you have to give us a reason to want to spent ££££ on membership.

Scotland is a very 'leaky' place, there are all kinds of rumours flying about regarding more grass roots venues that are about to be axed. With the lack of info coming out of BE we have very little confidence that our membership will offer value for money.

BE Spokesperson - can you confirm that ALL fixtures, as afar as BE is aware, that are currently showing in the fixtures list will go ahead at all levels that they are currently advertised at?


----------



## smurf (8 January 2013)

http://www.thecourier.co.uk/news/lo...orse-trials-falls-at-the-final-hurdle-1.63801

"We are still very willing to lease the ground to enable the continuation of the horse trials but we have not heard from anyone at British Eventing"

How disappointing


----------



## Nic (8 January 2013)

Very.


----------



## measles (8 January 2013)

^^ this


----------



## silu (8 January 2013)

That's a very polite way of putting it Smurf!


----------



## bogpony (8 January 2013)

Is Burgie moving back to the 'Balcarres' date in June does anyone know?
Seems logical as it was their date previously...and as it stands the current Burgie July date clashes with Eden Valley


----------



## bgb (8 January 2013)

At the moment Burgie will be having four events throughout the year. April 20th, July 6th, Area 1 pc interbranch 24-26th July and September 21st. If it doesn't start to dry out soon, will the ground even cope?


----------



## Zorro123 (9 January 2013)

It was nice to hear from a "BE spokesperson".

The "full and well balanced calendar", "balanced spread of fixtures" bit intrigued me. 

I checked this seasons fixture list. At the moment every eventing grade will suffer, but intermediate horses are nearly wiped from the calendar. Comparing 2012 with 2013, grade 2 horses had 9 possible runs, (Auchinleck, Central Scotland, Floors, Balcarres, Eglinton, Burgie International, Hopetoun, Central Scotland 2, Blair Castle) in 2012, and 5 in 2013 (Auchinleck, Floors, Eglinton, Hopetoun, Blair). There is the additional loss of just over the border Hexham with classes for everyone, replaced by intermediate-less Belsay. If Auchinleck cancels, as it has unfortunately had to do in, I believe, 5 of the last 8 seasons, Scotland will have one intermediate/OI class before Eglinton in mid July! 

After the reduced entry seen at Blair last season, largely blamed on the lack of qualification events due to the weather, Blairs Scottish based entries will almost certainly continue to suffer with its lack of qualification events. 

BE's statement regarding organisers is a smokescreen. i don't think I've read a single criticism of an organiser on this thread. We are greatly aware that we are fortunate to have many excellent organisers and their backroom teams. JO and the CSHT team have run excellent events and deserve our full support, time and understanding in trying to find a new venue. If it is true that BE has not had any contact with Brechin then this is a perfect example of what we're all complaining about. 

I trust we can expect BE to provide similar availability as the rest of the UK for our £.

Can't wait for next week and the "full and balanced calandar for 2013" BE.


----------



## dominobrown (9 January 2013)

Can I make a suggestion, which probably as I am just south of the border won't effect me anyway.
For Scottish eventers could they reduce the membership fee slightly, say 20% off (or whatever) for a few years to encourage more people to join B.E, and also to reflect the fact that Scottish members have less events to go to, and have further to travel to get to them. Make a minimal difference, but also alongside this....
Make the affiliation to B.E cheaper in Scotland for events. Even very cheap for the first year and gradually increasing to the normal affiliation fee. This means that organisers are taking less of financial risk getting started up, and gives currents events, which are struggling a bit of a breather. 
This alongside more members might help the situation.
However I know this will be met with outrage, especially from English members (even though I am one) and B.E have actually to invest and spend some money in Scotland.
Just a thought.


----------



## Darremi (9 January 2013)

Does anyone know if Burgie is going to run an International class/Intermediate this year?


----------



## Zorro123 (9 January 2013)

Word on the street is that Burgie July will just have up to novice classes but are trying to move to a June date. I would suggest that as there is not a single Scottish event listed for June this shouldn't be a problem. Perhaps our regional coordinator would press for Burgie to have its International status back as they have been good enough to run 3 events this year as the rest of the calendar dies on its feet.


----------



## ABE (9 January 2013)

I agree with a lot of what has been said already, I have cancelled my membership until there is more clarification on scottish calendar. Currently it is a bit patchy date wise and it is going to be difficult to keep horses ticking over fitness wise and it also means stumping out a lot of entries at once when there is a cluster of events. I cant help but wonder what happens to all the jumps etc at Scone/Balcarres it seems like such a waste??


----------



## silu (9 January 2013)

I agree ABE re waste. It seems a great pity that organisers cannot? get say at least a 5 year agreement with landowners to allow events to be held on their ground. While portable fences could and should be able to be reused elsewhere in the case of CSHT a huge amount of money must have been spend on the excellent new water complex, the old 1 having ridden quite badly for many years, that's a total loss.
Perhaps as Burgie is trying it's best to salvage even a semblance of a BE fixture list for 2013, they might be offered the available fences, unfortunately, geographically, they are not very close to either Balcarres or CSHT which might mean transportation cost would be prohibitive.


----------



## bogpony (9 January 2013)

Let's not write off CSHT yet guys...they still own the majority of the fences from Scone, although they will have had to dismantle some of the permanent jumps and they certainly ploughed plenty of money into the water complex.
The portable fences at Balcarres, to the most part, were those belonging to CSHT.

I think Silu if you could find a landowner happy to sign a five year agreement CSHT would be there like a shot.

It wouldn't be practical (or infact desirable surely) for organisers to cart fences around and for competitors to jump the same old 'up to height'  tattie boxes in varying locations throughout Scotland - as bonnie as some of those locations might be.

Instead, I think previous commentors who mention affiliation fees etc must be on a more constructive track. Anything to support the surviving competitions and aid new competitions to surface.

I'm sure Burgie said in the past it would do anything it could to attract riders to support them - but they also said running CCI classes just did not stack up financially with the cost of affiliation in relation to the entries they received, surely one year won't have changed that position much? 
They had an OI and CIC in 2012, so think it will stay the same for 2013, unless low entries put them off.

I hope BE can help to get lost, but clearly popular events, such as Brechin and Strathallan reinstated.

[As a total side thought......I also wonder if, constructively, the number of blank weekends might be able to be allocated to existing events as a 'bad weather back up' rather than utilising abandonment.
If Event XXX (and all the riders entered) knew the primary date is A but its back up date is B, then everyone can plan more accordingly.]


----------



## smurf (9 January 2013)

bogpony said:



			[As a total side thought......I also wonder if, constructively, the number of blank weekends might be able to be allocated to existing events as a 'bad weather back up' rather than utilising abandonment.
If Event XXX (and all the riders entered) knew the primary date is A but its back up date is B, then everyone can plan more accordingly.]
		
Click to expand...


Good idea Bogpony, have you thought about a change of career ?

....All those in favour of Bogpony being the new BE Scotland rep say "I"


----------



## bogpony (9 January 2013)

No thanks, happy to be a passionate volunteer. I also hope one day to win the Euromillions


----------



## smurf (9 January 2013)

bogpony said:



			No thanks, happy to be a passionate volunteer. I also hope one day to win the Euromillions 

Click to expand...

Ahh, excellent, then you can become an organiser and watch your Euromillions become Eurodiddleysquats


----------



## Old Course Builder (9 January 2013)

smurf said:



			Ahh, excellent, then you can become an organiser and watch your Euromillions become Eurodiddleysquats 

Click to expand...

Very sad but true, perhaps the major reason for this thread.


----------



## Zorro123 (16 January 2013)

Well here we all are still awaiting the BE announcement due at the start of the week, now in the middle of the week. I've heard that there's an announcement coming today, nothing so far unless the removal of the second CSHT (the Scottish Championships) tbc date on the fixture list is what we're all on tenterhooks about.


----------



## Darremi (16 January 2013)

CSHT posted something about a "productive meeting...watch this space" on their facebook page yesterday.


----------



## MorvenGirl (16 January 2013)

There's been a reshuffle on the BE fixtures list, i.e. Burgie(2) now in June rather than July, Kirkley Hall in June now also rather than August, Burgham(2) now August rather than July, there's a "Venue TBC" on 29 June now (suppose it could be anywhere in UK tho) which would have been Oatridge.

Things slightly better spread date wise, would be good to have CSHT venue confirmation sooner than later though to give us Central Scotland eventers some reassurance that we will have an event to support locally that we don't need to stable overnight at  *bounces impatiently*


----------



## MagicMelon (16 January 2013)

bogpony said:



			Can anyone remember exactly what it is that BE does for Scotland to make it worth forking out membership money each year? 

Click to expand...

Thats a real shame about Brechin, it was one of my favourites.  I've stopped doing BE, as much as I loved - its just too expensive and events are just way too far to travel to.  Its annoying so many events are focused on central Scotland - I assume this is so North and South competitors can go there but that's wrong, those in the South of Scotland get to go to Northern England too, us Northerners miss out big time!  The only ones North of Dundee are Burgie, Aswanley and Kirriemuir.  Coillemore stopped, Brechins now gone and I dont know if Scotsburn runs anymore. 

In my opinion, BE need to do something to encourage more XC courses up here, I know one local RC/PC course wanted to turn it into a BE course but the requirements were just too strict - things like the length of the tracks etc. should be adaptable so more courses could run BE.  And as for winter BE stuff (arena eventing stuff I know they do down south), well we get none of that!  We need a reason to pay the ridiculous membership fees up here when we get less out of it that those elsewhere in the country!


----------



## ArcticFox (16 January 2013)

I don't see why BE can't run arena events in the winter at venues in scotland.  We have plenty of good venues around. 

And i agree, BE should revise their rules for scottish events if the reason a venue can't run a BE event is due to the course length - that seems silly.  especially as ours are probably hillier and require the same fitness as a long one in the south!

They also need to review the affiliation fees, and support that they offer organisers.  I think the reason we have lost so many venues is due to viability and money lost when they cancel.  

It will probably not improve though.  perhaps we need a billionaire to build a few all-weather cross country courses at some venues.  then they would never cancel!


----------



## bgb (16 January 2013)

ArcticFox said:



			I don't see why BE can't run arena events in the winter at venues in scotland.  We have plenty of good venues around.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the recent videos of JAS on YouTube I am feeling jealous! There is no reason why SNEC, Ingliston, Cabin, Kingsbarn etc. can't hold one if BE got their buts in gear and got in contact with them.

And this has made me really depressed...


----------



## smurf (20 January 2013)

Humm...BE said they would reveal all start of last week, was it just me that missed this announcement?


----------



## kim75 (20 January 2013)

Now going to be this week , some good news coming but not enough unfortunately !


----------



## Jnhuk (20 January 2013)

'Tis not just BE events that are suffering up here with St Fort driving not being run again after so much damage to the estate.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/389/315614.html


Still waiting to hear from BE spokeperson/news on BE website regarding their changes for the 2013 season. Maybe the snow has stopped them from posting their news? I would say we are now past the week commencing 14th Jan 2013. Please can we have some good news soon?


----------



## Zorro123 (24 February 2013)

So a month has passed and this post seems to have died. Are we all now satisfied that BE have fixed things north of the border? 

The Scottish meeting will be held this Wednesday 27/03/12. For most of us the early evening start will be difficult to make, for intermediate/advanced working riders the noon kick off means a day off. Are these timings designed to limit our numbers or just plain stupid? These meetings are usually poorly attended, but this year we need to be heard. The meeting should be on a weekend, that would at least give some of us a chance to be there.

Scotland has lost numerous events over the last few years. There is not a single new venue announced in Scotland for 2013. Hopetoun runs an extra event, but due to the understandable removal of the grassroot classes from the International date, most of us we will only be at one of the dates, one month apart. Some of our event loses are circumstantial, some not. 

Oatridge, at our National Equestrian Centre, can no longer hold an event. Equestrianism has 3 main disciplines, and SNEC with a large public financal input can no longer serve one of those disciplines. 

Brechin, we have a venue, no organiser. As CSHT has gone, that team were suggested as organisers. Rumours say that they felt it too far away and were concentrating on the "local" Dalkeith Park for 2014. Reality is there are politics preventing this. 

Balcarres, great effort by JO and his team, but the loss of the event is down to the colossal 6 figure loss that there was. Who pays for that? The owners of Balcarres I believe. 

Strathallan still has equestrian competitions taking place. Why no eventing? I believe more politics on the go. 

Most of us will never get to hear of the arguments that go on behind the scenes. But some of us are aware of the conflict that is taking place in the background. We do have some excellent organisers and their teams behind them and I am loath to criticise anyone who puts in to our sport. However when I read on Facebook the response to desperate competitors asking if something could be done to start Dalkeith Park in 2013, the organiser replied with these lovely words.

"Anyone else who want to make noises about this year, I suggest you get off your backsides and organise some events yourselves. You can do the work, lose the money, and enjoy our helpful and constructive feedback afterwards." (JO on 20/01/13, 21.45hrs) 

He ran some of our best events, but this is a rant. Understandable perhaps, but not how you deal with people, and not how you promote your new event to its future customers.

People have there own agendas, our paid representatives should be representing us. On 12/02/13 a BE statement attempts to tell us that Scottish eventing is similar to last year. If you live in the southern part perhaps it is, if you live north of the central belt it most certainly is not. Perth to the north of England is a mere 5 hours lorry drive.

Ask the members in Southern England how far they are prepared to travel to an normal event. BE you have Scottish Eventing down.


----------



## Marmadukethethird (24 February 2013)

BE have asked for rider representatives to come forward to sit on the working committee they have set up. Do you know how many riders have come forward? One as of Thursday this week. People are very happy to sit on these forums and criticise but none of you will put your money where your mouth is and try and do something positive for our sport. If no riders are willing to committ themselves and help how can you expect anything to change?


----------



## FlyingCoo (25 February 2013)

That is all very well saying they have asked riders to come forward to be on a working committee to put their unbiased view across & be a voice for other riders.However, a lowly amateur as I am I have never heard about rider representatives on a working committee to come forward.Was this advertised or is it a closed shop of if your face fits you're in???
Just my personal thoughts of course.


----------



## Marmadukethethird (25 February 2013)

I have seen it on twitter, Facebook, had an email from BE and it's been press released so it has been out there. This is only my second year as a member although I have been involved as a volunteer for years. I just get really frustrated when people bitch and moan but don't actually want to help! I do understand why people are concerned about what is happening to the sport in Scotland though but let's try and be constructive. Another example is Brechin, everyone is having a go at CSHT committee for not running it but I don't see any riders getting an organising committee together and giving it a go themselves. We all work hard, have other commitments, want to ride and for my part have children too but EVERYONE has to physically do something about it if things are going to improve.


----------



## Missypp (25 February 2013)

I really feel the quote from an organiser was taken from facebook and is been used out of context and unfair. 

As marmaduke has said there is a meeting next week, as a amatuer rider/owner/volunteer the meeting next week is our time to discuss things.

I hope that the newly formed BE committee will get the support of its members.


----------



## ArcticFox (25 February 2013)

Zorro123 said:



			"Anyone else who want to make noises about this year, I suggest you get off your backsides and organise some events yourselves. You can do the work, lose the money, and enjoy our helpful and constructive feedback afterwards." (JO on 20/01/13, 21.45hrs) 
.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have put this out of context.  It sounds like you are having the rant to be honest. 



Marmadukethethird said:



			I have seen it on twitter, Facebook, had an email from BE and it's been press released so it has been out there. This is only my second year as a member although I have been involved as a volunteer for years. I just get really frustrated when people bitch and moan but don't actually want to help! I do understand why people are concerned about what is happening to the sport in Scotland though but let's try and be constructive. Another example is Brechin, everyone is having a go at CSHT committee for not running it but I don't see any riders getting an organising committee together and giving it a go themselves. We all work hard, have other commitments, want to ride and for my part have children too but EVERYONE has to physically do something about it if things are going to improve.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen it either!

So - are you putting a committee together to run Brechin then?????





I was going to go on Wed but am unable now due to work. Having looked at the BE calendar for the year ahead I have lots to choose from for BE100/Novice, but for anyone over this (and those at BE80) there is limited choice.  I appreciate I live near Edinburgh so can travel south to the Carlisle/Penrith/Northumberland venues.  I will be heading to Burgie also.

If any other events appear in the 2014 calendar I'll do my upmost to support them. I think its great that we have dalkeith for 2014.  It will give the organisers time to prepare the venue rather than rushing out to set something up for 2013 only for a disaster to strike and it be pulled from the future calendar. 

I think getting Dalkeith is fabulous, and if we can't get strathallan  or Oatridge or Brechin back, so be it. I'll look to the future and will be making sure that I support Dalkeith next year as a competitor and a volunteer


----------



## bogpony (25 February 2013)

Marmadukethethird said:



			BE have asked for rider representatives to come forward to sit on the working committee they have set up. Do you know how many riders have come forward? One as of Thursday this week. People are very happy to sit on these forums and criticise but none of you will put your money where your mouth is and try and do something positive for our sport. If no riders are willing to committ themselves and help how can you expect anything to change?
		
Click to expand...

I think unfortunately the way that BE asked members to come onto the panel was slightly off putting to the general grassroots rider.
I'd be happy to be on the panel, but I don't entirely feel comfortable with being elected and i'm sure others must feel the same.
I hope they are looking for several riders as well, from all over scotland, but it doesn't really make that clear.

Info here flyingcoo - 
http://www.britisheventing.com/news...=Latest+Eventing+News+Headlines&page=2&range=


----------



## FlyingCoo (25 February 2013)

bogpony said:



			I think unfortunately the way that BE asked members to come onto the panel was slightly off putting to the general grassroots rider.
I'd love to be on the panel, but I don't entirely feel comfortable with the need for being 'elected'...?
		
Click to expand...

Consider yourself elected BP 
Thanks for the link missed that somehow but I am now up to speed.


----------



## bogpony (25 February 2013)

Joking aside...I hope as many riders as possible can make it to the meeting...whilst a lot of people's opinions clearly differ, we all obviously share a passion for our sport (riders, organisers, committee members, volunteers, owners, builders etc etc) and without that passion our sport will quite simply cease to exist.

I look forward to hearing what is said - hopefully whatever the outcome we will all feel better informed


----------



## smurf (25 February 2013)

Nominations are in.
http://www.britisheventing.com/news...onTitle=Latest+Eventing+News+Headlines&range=

I will be voting for Christina Rennie for the following reasons.

1) She is a genuine one horse amateur rider that has competed from intro to CCI**. She works full time in a non horsey job and I think truly reflects the 'average' Scottish rider. She does not have horsey parents, a sponsor, her own yard etc. Just a sensible person who is not afraid to speak her mind.

2) Nothing against Lisa at all, lovely lady but .... as a part of 'Team Oakden' she is not truly 'independent' . It's hard to speak out about an organiser when they compete your horse- just my view 

3) Douglas Edward , nothing against him at all but  he is the incumbent rep and I feel we need a change

Anyone else got any views?


----------



## ArcticFox (25 February 2013)

How do you vote?


----------



## smurf (25 February 2013)

ArcticFox said:



			How do you vote?
		
Click to expand...

Good point, I assume at the meeting but normally with company agm's you can proxy vote by post. Call BE up and ask if you can vote by email if you can't get to meeting?


----------



## Marmadukethethird (25 February 2013)

So - are you putting a committee together to run Brechin then??????

Quite honestly no! Nailing my colours to the mast I am already on the committee for CSHT and am so upset by the comments on here I'm not sure i want to be involved anymore and I'm certainly not the only one.  I'm not going to bust a gut to help with another event when this is the thanks we get for it.


----------



## Missypp (25 February 2013)

In response to your post Smurf I feel it is irrelevant to comment on my horse etc. I too am a amateur rider who comes from the same background as other candidates. I put myself forward for the better of scottish eventing and who my horse is ridden doesn't effect my views on our sport and how we can progess. I think its important that as riders/owners/volunteers valueable contributions.


----------



## smurf (25 February 2013)

Missypp  I am sure if you are elected you will do a brilliant job as rider rep. I have only met you a few times but you strike me as someone who will speak out. That is a huge requirement for rider rep.



Missypp said:



			In response to your post Smurf I feel it is irrelevant to comment on my horse etc.
		
Click to expand...

I think people's horses/personal circumstances are relevant. If you are based with a large event team, and say you want to take your horse to the middle of England to compete, then you have not only a chauffeur driven lorry that you can make use of with full ground crew but you would only have to pay 1/6 or 1/5 of the transport costs. This is very different to someone who is based on their own.  Who pays 100% of fuel and has to drive themselves and compete without a groom/support

So for someone based in a large yard, the number of opportunities to compete are greatly increased due to shared cost. So you can travel further. And therefore you feel the effects of losing a local event less than someone who is based on their own.


----------



## Missypp (25 February 2013)

Thanks for your comments smurf and you are correct I have evented in england but I'm passionate about eventing hence I grab every opportunity.

However,  for many years I  evented from the highlands in fact Inverness when our only local event was burgie.  I'm not from a affluent family and we classed weekends away to central scotland as our holidays. From inverness I evented all over scotland and northern england.

So I feel I have a good background in supporting the amateur one horse rider and how costly eventing is. Perhaps the eventing buddy system is the way forward?


----------



## Zorro123 (25 February 2013)

Hi Missypp, 

I'm afraid the quote from Facebook is not out of context or unfair. It is the sole response from the organiser to a list of competitors asking if Dalkeith Park was to be on in 2013. I understand he may well be frustrated that his efforts on putting on a new event in 2014 is met with people saying why not 2013? But it is 100% accurate. Organising events can be hugely stressful and often thankless, but this is not how to go about promoting your new event to competitors. JO is an excellent organiser and I don't want to criticise his efforts. This quote was only a small part of my posting.

The meeting this week is the time for us to discuss things, but its timing and location won't allow many of us to be there.

My point is, that there is plenty of behind the scenes politics going on that is unknown to most of the sport. If this remains unresolved Scottish Eventing will continue on this slippery slope. Some of the people within BE are responsible and compromise our sport with certain frictions and lack of impartiality that they themselves have. That cannot be allowed to continue.


----------



## MorvenGirl (25 February 2013)

smurf said:



			Nominations are in.
http://www.britisheventing.com/news...onTitle=Latest+Eventing+News+Headlines&range=

I will be voting for Christina Rennie for the following reasons.

1) She is a genuine one horse amateur rider that has competed from intro to CCI**. She works full time in a non horsey job and I think truly reflects the 'average' Scottish rider. She does not have horsey parents, a sponsor, her own yard etc. Just a sensible person who is not afraid to speak her mind.

2) Nothing against Lisa at all, lovely lady but .... as a part of 'Team Oakden' she is not truly 'independent' . It's hard to speak out about an organiser when they compete your horse- just my view 

3) Douglas Edward , nothing against him at all but  he is the incumbent rep and I feel we need a change

Anyone else got any views?
		
Click to expand...

Good points well made smurf, the fact that there is an incumbent rider rep which I was totally unaware of speaks volumes!! I think the key to being a valuable and effective rider rep is:

- being both visible and approachable
- having the teeth and background to challenge confidently at the committee meetings and bring solutions and ideas to promote the sport for riders
- being independent, i.e. not affiliated (politically/socially/or by blood!!) to existing key players/committees within Scottish Eventing.
- being open to the drivers, frustrations and limitations of *riders *at all levels; its important to be sympathetic to event organisers, coaches, etc.. but they have their own representatives on the committee - the person elected must represent riders and not be influenced by matters that could be detrimental to competing in Scotland.
- being transparent and open - the reason so many of us use HHO and other forums is that we are often seeking information that we would expect to obtain from an official channel but only those "in the know" or connected to some inner BE community seem to have the real story.

It's a tall order, but something needs to change quite radically and this election is an important step in riders voices being heard and for positive changes in Scottish eventing. No one doubts that current committees are working hard, however the key is perception and currently the rider community in Scotland perceives that the BE calendar is falling short in certain areas. 

I for one am looking forward to the AGM on Wednesday


----------



## ArcticFox (25 February 2013)

smurf said:



			Good point, I assume at the meeting but normally with company agm's you can proxy vote by post. Call BE up and ask if you can vote by email if you can't get to meeting?
		
Click to expand...

Will do that. 



Marmadukethethird said:



			So - are you putting a committee together to run Brechin then??????

Quite honestly no! Nailing my colours to the mast I am already on the committee for CSHT and am so upset by the comments on here I'm not sure i want to be involved anymore and I'm certainly not the only one.  I'm not going to bust a gut to help with another event when this is the thanks we get for it. 

Click to expand...

As a forum member its impossible to know if you already are on a committee or not so worth asking!

I must have missed the thread - I don't think I have read anywhere on here where any organiser for an event has been made to feel rubbish/useless.  Have I missed something??

Everyone I know feels that organisers bust a gut to run these events.  And I for one also help as a volunteer.  What annoys me is members who seem to think they help as they have jump judged once in 5 years, or done no volunteering at all. 

I know that JO replied to a thread with people asking if it would be in 2013 at Dalkeith, but it his reply hasn't put me off wanting to go.  As I'm sure it has been written on HHO, CSHT have done a fab job in running events, and securing a new event I will be entering and volunteering to help at it.


----------



## Missypp (25 February 2013)

Thank you zorro and morgen girl. Very valid points I really hope the meeting is productive in all respects and that we as riders voice our concerns to British eventing and we can all help r sport we all love to continue.


----------



## Missypp (25 February 2013)

Sorry for all my misspelling its the iPad keeps changing the words


----------



## ArcticFox (25 February 2013)

Have put a post on BE to ask if we can vote in advance of the meeting. 

Would be good if we can.


----------



## Zorro123 (25 February 2013)

Hear, hear, Missypp and Article Fox, 

We need to be in this together. I only typed my post last night hoping to re light the fire in this subject that seemed to have died. I want us all to have an insight to what is going on behind the scenes.

Does anyone actually know what will be discussed at the AGM? 

If we knew the subject content then we and others who may not write on this forum but might be stirred to email our rep/LS/FHS to promote our concerns and get them discussed.


----------



## smurf (25 February 2013)

Would you not have thought that the AGM & rider rep etc would have been on here ?
http://www.britisheventing.com/section.asp?section=488&sectionTitle=Scotland+and+the+North


----------



## BE Spokesperson (26 February 2013)

Dear all,

You may find this news item on the BE website interesting in terms of fixtures planned for 2013 compared with 2012: http://bit.ly/YUCkti 

Good luck to all of you eventing this season and please keep an eye on the website for additional fixtures.


----------



## ArcticFox (26 February 2013)

I emailed to ask if I can vote in advance. 

Alas no!

Apparently the constitution does not allow for voting in advance. They did say that the time of the meeting has been changed to 7pm. 

I still can't go but perhaps this new time will help others?


----------



## bogpony (26 February 2013)

BE Spokesperson said:



			Dear all,

You may find this news item on the BE website interesting in terms of fixtures planned for 2013 compared with 2012: http://bit.ly/YUCkti 

Good luck to all of you eventing this season and please keep an eye on the website for additional fixtures.
		
Click to expand...

Planned grassroots events for 2013 - 27.

Great - but in reality only 12 of these are in Scotland - and that includes Burgie running three times!

I don't find it "interesting" BE... I just find it depressing! 
Can't imagine how those with intermediate and advanced horses must feel.

Thank god for the events we have left and the committees and organisers still desperate to keep the sport alive north of the Border this year and into the future.


----------



## ArcticFox (26 February 2013)

Just to add

Also there will be hat tagging at the AGM for anyone who wants to take their hat along. 

All hats are to be retagged this season with a green one - replacing the yellow tag.


----------



## RW67 (26 February 2013)

I have read with interest many excellent points raised in this blog.

Unfortunately I am unable to go to the AGM tomorrow for noon. I noticed an earlier post asking what was being discussed at the AGM, but so far it looks like nobody seems to know. So I phoned BE today and asked. It was met with a fudge and then a silence when I pressed for clarity. BE head office don't seem to know either!

I asked if I could vote by proxy- "NO". 

So let's be clear: BE organise our most important meeting on a normal working day at noon, miles away from all population centres, and another at   7pm for different riders, where and when most of us can't fit in with our work/horse/family schedules and then do not allow our members to proxy vote when only a limited few can get there! If you or your family members have an interest at both levels of the sport do BE expect us to go shopping in Blackford for the 6 hours inbetween?   

BE has organised the AGM and 2 rider meetings, why? Why not one meeting? Some grassroot riders will soon become intermediate and above riders. Why is it assumed that they can add nothing to the discussion for intermediate/advanced riders? I'd suggest that we all should hear what is to be said in one meeting. Two meetings leads to Chinese whispers about each meeting, rumour and confusion.

Obviously there seems to be a ground swell of support in BE members that the sport in Scotland is being mismanaged. This has to be rectified and quickly, or we risk pulling the sport further apart. This has to lie squarely with BE. Many of us were aware that certain events wouldn't run or date changes were happening weeks before any statement from BE. To any member, sponsor, trade stand or event supporter uncertainty spells disaster. Trade stands don't book, sponsors find somewhere more reliable to spend their money and supporters leave the sport.

Perhaps we need change, perhaps a few backsides need kicked. I for one don't expect individuals and teams of people that have failed to suddenly turn things around. Fresh ideas are needed and that usually means fresh blood.


----------



## Zorro123 (26 February 2013)

BE Spokesperson said:



			Dear all,

You may find this news item on the BE website interesting in terms of fixtures planned for 2013 compared with 2012: http://bit.ly/YUCkti 

Good luck to all of you eventing this season and please keep an eye on the website for additional fixtures.
		
Click to expand...

I hope BE Spokesperson is a bluff. Surely BE don't actually think that we are taken in by this. 

Planned Intermediate runs 2012=11, 2013=11. Sounds reasonable?

We hopefully start at Auchinleck, Burgham, Richmond and Floors Castle. 4 weeks running. More great planning as I'm sure nobody trying to have a horse fit for the season will be running at this level more than 2 or 3 times max in the month. Thats more than 1/3 of all the intermediate runs in the Northern region in 4 weeks.Then lets have a six week no event break until Aske at the end of June! Has BE actually thought this through or is it as illogical as it looks to me?

I note in the BE Spokesperson link that of the planned Intermediate runs, "5 are in Scotland, where last year there were 7."

2012: Auchinleck, Central Scotland 1, Floors, Balcarres, Burgie, Eglinton, Hopetoun, Central Scotland 2, Blair Castle. That makes 9 planned runs, CHST 2 wasn't cancelled until well into the season, then it made 8.

2013: Auchinleck, Floors, Eglinton, Hopetoun, Blair Castle. Makes 5. 

So we've lost 4 out of 9 planned runs, or 3 out of 8 leaving CSHT aside. That's nearly half of all the intermediate runs in Scotland gone from 2012 to 2013.

As to grassroot events we now have a north/south divide in Scotland. In the south I think the changes make little difference. Simply we go to northern England. In the north, we go to Burgie, Scotsburn, Burgie, Aswanley and perhaps more Burgie. No new venues, only losses. So get in your lorries, spend lots of diesel £ and come hours down the road to support your local events in England. Once upon a time that used to be the other way around and there were hundreds flocking to Burgie. But then came Houghton Hall and the increase in fuel. They stopped coming, but unlike in the south, if you're in the northern half of Scotland BE don't give you any option. 

If the BE Spokesperson thinks the BE Scottish/Northern region update on the 12th February is anything more than a fudge I suggest they think again.


----------



## smurf (27 February 2013)

Zorro123 said:



			I hope BE Spokesperson is a bluff. Surely BE don't actually think that we are taken in by this. 

Planned Intermediate runs 2012=11, 2013=11. Sounds reasonable?

We hopefully start at Auchinleck, Burgham, Richmond and Floors Castle. 4 weeks running. More great planning as I'm sure nobody trying to have a horse fit for the season will be running at this level more than 2 or 3 times max in the month. Thats more than 1/3 of all the intermediate runs in the Northern region in 4 weeks.Then lets have a six week no event break until Aske at the end of June! Has BE actually thought this through or is it as illogical as it looks to me?

I note in the BE Spokesperson link that of the planned Intermediate runs, "5 are in Scotland, where last year there were 7."

2012: Auchinleck, Central Scotland 1, Floors, Balcarres, Burgie, Eglinton, Hopetoun, Central Scotland 2, Blair Castle. That makes 9 planned runs, CHST 2 wasn't cancelled until well into the season, then it made 8.

2013: Auchinleck, Floors, Eglinton, Hopetoun, Blair Castle. Makes 5. 

So we've lost 4 out of 9 planned runs, or 3 out of 8 leaving CSHT aside. That's nearly half of all the intermediate runs in Scotland gone from 2012 to 2013.

As to grassroot events we now have a north/south divide in Scotland. In the south I think the changes make little difference. Simply we go to northern England. In the north, we go to Burgie, Scotsburn, Burgie, Aswanley and perhaps more Burgie. No new venues, only losses. So get in your lorries, spend lots of diesel £ and come hours down the road to support your local events in England. Once upon a time that used to be the other way around and there were hundreds flocking to Burgie. But then came Houghton Hall and the increase in fuel. They stopped coming, but unlike in the south, if you're in the northern half of Scotland BE don't give you any option. 

If the BE Spokesperson thinks the BE Scottish/Northern region update on the 12th February is anything more than a fudge I suggest they think again.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree


----------

